# Extract Espresso



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

This morning I bought some beans from Extract Coffee Roasters at the Bath Farmer's Market. I have to say they make the most marvellous espresso full of caramelly overtones. I could tell it was going to be fantastic the moment it started to stream from the portafilter. This will certainly become a regular addition to my weekly shop.










LeeWardle has previously reviewed this company (see http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2239-Extract-coffee-Small-artisan-roasters-in-Bristol&highlight=extractcoffee) and I fully endorse his views.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, they're very good. I have some in my kitchen too, although it's a little too far past roast now. I may have to fire up the espresso machine this afternoon and finish it off!

Lee


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks interesting. I may fire an order their way when my latest batch of Autumn Espresso from Square Mile is finished.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just remembered that Lee sent me some Extract beans about a month ago and they were really really good. I was surprised at home long they lasted before falling off in flavour.

Hope to meet the extract team at the Bath Coffee festival or Expo SouthWest next year


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

There's a Bath Coffee Festival? Is it open to the general public or just trade?

Don't worry I have just answered my own question http://www.bathcoffeefestival.co.uk/home/

Well I never! Perhaps the fact that it coincides with the Bath Music Festival and Fringe has helped to keep this off my radar.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

After further tasting I have decided that there is a distinct dark chocolaty flavour to these beans - mmm... delicious.


----------

